# interested in long haired sables - what type?



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

My husband and I are adding a male dog to our pack in 6 months to a year. we have not thrown out rescue, and that probably still is my first choice.

I know you should choose the type first and worry about looks later, but my husband is getting more and more interested in long haired sables (esp the red and black ones). i think the look he likes is mostly Czech Lines, but i'm not sure. I asked him to send me an image of what he likes and this is what he sent (did not look at the breeder or anything):

if you were to take looks out of the question, we are very active- we walk several miles a day rain or shine and do a lot of hiking and will be camping so we want a dog to keep up with us. I know Riley is technically a show line but her drive is awesome and made training and being with her a delight (kirschental lines). She LOVES to please us and we enjoy this aspect of her personality. However, I think he would prefer a dog that is more cuddly this time around- riley is more of "laying on your feet" type dog than "laying in your lap". (like, she's allowed up on the bed, but she RARELY comes up, just doesn't seem interested).

So what should we be looking at here. Seems like long hairs can crop up in any breeding program, really, so what aspect of a dog's personaility makes them "cuddly" versus "not cuddly"? Does drive or breeding have anything to do with this? I've heard that males can be "goofier"- would a male of any german or european (show or working) be more apt to being "cuddly" than a female of the same type? 

we have talked about going to michele (ry's breeder) when we are ready and just asking for her next long haired male because we are very happy with riley... but my hubby wanted to look into SABLE dogs, too.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

whoops forgot the link. He liked the "dark red sable" on this page the best, but any of those sables he liked. again... didn't look at the breeding program or anything, just the pictures

http://www.vonhena-c.com/ShepherdCoatColor.htm


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

The black sable LC on the top right looks a LOT like Halo! I don't think she's technically a black sable though, she's just really dark. She's german working lines from Rokanhaus in Connecticut. And she loves to snuggle on the bed! 

ETA: Our boy Keefer (who is german show lines) is extremely affectionate, and I've heard that often the boys are cuddlier than girls.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

I bet you halo (and keefer) are right along what he was looking for


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

Mine is a bi-color, and resembles the dark red and black dog... I found him by chance!

He is only 15 weeks, so you can't see his coat super well yet.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Mauser was the only coat in his litter. He is definitely a goofy boy but he's also only a year (almost).

I don't think you can go by sex. Riggs (M) was NOT a cuddler but he was very attached to me. Tessa (F) WAS a cuddler. Neke (F) was not and Remi (M) was.

Sasha (F mix) cuddles with DH but not me. Winnie (F Corgi mix) is a Diva and cuddles only when SHE wants to - and usually with DH. Tazer (M Cocker) sometimes cuddles with either of us and Kaynya (F Crested) cuddles with everyone - humans, dogs AND cats!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Also - pictures can be deceiving.

Here is a picture of Mauser with normal processing (maybe just a tad under saturated):











And this is what he looks like if I over saturate the colors - making him MUCH more red:


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

I have no idea how one would be able tell the cuddle factor of a puppy when selecting one. Out of our 5 males they have all liked to cuddle but only for shorter periods of time. I believe our 1 female would cuddle 24 hours a day, 7 days a week, 365 days a year if you let her. So I assumed it was more a female trait









Ours have been american showline, german showline, some high drive some less, stock coats and long stock coats (except Scout may be a true long coat without undercoat - she is young so the jury is still out on that one). I would think it is more a personality trait vs. type


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangAlso - pictures can be deceiving.


wow i never even thought about that... but it definitely comes into play if you are buying a dog on looks!!

Riley is actually a lot more like the saturated one... but when we got her she was more black than anything else.

(he looks awesome btw, sooo much bigger than when i last saw him!)


----------



## JKlatsky (Apr 21, 2007)

I don't think you can necessarily go by sex or even lines in determining a cuddler. My dogs are all siblings from different litters but all have unique personalities when it comes to that kind of stuff.

Argos is not really a cuddler. He'll lay down on the bed but in general would much prefer to be by himself with his toys. He has a strong independent streak. He likes to be scratched and pet but if you stop he's gone. He's more snuggly when it's cold, but being as how we live in Florida that doesn't happen often. 

If possible Anka is even less of a cuddler. She doesn't even really like to be pet. She'll absolutely tolerate it and can be handled by just about anyone but she would rather play that hang out and be loved on. She is on the move 24/7 if given the opportunity. Now she had a sister that was a total snuggle bug. 

Now our puppy is a total lover. When I let him out of his crate first thing he does is grab his dragon and run to bed and curl up on the pillow. He rolls into you to get closer and likes to lay with his head over my leg.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: AK GSD I would think it is more a personality trait vs. type


seems like it, right? it just seems right that since they look like huge goofy teadybears God would have made them more snuggley, lol

perhaps more "independent" personalities are less snuggly?


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

JKLatsky,
are your dogs the same line?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I had a vonhena c dog, and actually now have a von hena granddaughter, they aren't coats, but wanted to point out the majority of von hena c dogs are east german not czech. 

And EFFIE you keep taunting me with the cutest puppy in the world !!!! You send that boy to me , I'll bet he's really bad and still not normal LOL..


----------



## Effie325 (Aug 19, 2009)

Yeah she said they are all siblings!


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

Effie, did you put up a picture? Sometimes they don't load up at work, so i'll have to see it later at home!! if thats a picture of a puppy you aren't helping with our puppy fever, lol


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: JakodaCD OAI had a vonhena c dog, and actually now have a von hena granddaughter, they aren't coats, but wanted to point out the majority of von hena c dogs are east german not czech.


i think i got mixed up with another breeder... thanks for the clarification! my husband started sending me sable german shepherd breeders and after he sent me an "old world style" breeder touting NICE STRAIGHT BACKS, HUGE heads, and 110 lbs i told him i would come on here and find some better ideas, lol


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ok maybe I didn't phrase that right,,MINE are not coats, the ones in the site you posted "are" coats LOL...and I see you mentioned czech lines,,was just saying that most of Pam's dog are east german lines)) sorry for the confusion LOL..She does have alot of sables tho)


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

And Keefer IS a coat, but he's NOT a sable - he looks similar to Riley.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Sarah, Nikon's breeder also breeds Kirschental dogs and often has coats. They are not Czech nor sable, but great outgoing, sound dogs that love being active.

Neither of my sheps are the "lay in my lap" type. They stay at my feet. Coke is the cuddler, he has long hair, hmmmm....BUT he is a mutt!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I would encourage you to look at temperment and health first & second -- then worry about the coat. My dog & my late dog were both long haired sheps. But neither breeder bred for the coat. They bred for temperment and health. (One breeder is highly successful.)


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I see no problem saying that the long coat is your first desire - as long as you ALSO go with health and temperament.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Yeah it doesn't bother me, I mean, I choose to buy _stock_ coated dogs so that's really the same thing.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangI see no problem saying that the long coat is your first desire - as long as you ALSO go with health and temperament.


That's how I feel about it too. Temperament is EXTREMELY important to me, but I will also always have longcoats - I just prefer them. All that means is that I'll be looking for the temperament I want within a smaller pool of dogs than if I didn't care about the kind of coat.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Cassidys Mom
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Lauri & The GangI see no problem saying that the long coat is your first desire - as long as you ALSO go with health and temperament.
> ...


exactly what i'm thinking- i'll decide on a type or line, then pick some breeders and then wait for a coated dog. i realize i might even have to wait longer to find the right temperament in addition to the coat, but i'll hold out for BOTH


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: LiesjeSarah, Nikon's breeder also breeds Kirschental dogs and often has coats. They are not Czech nor sable, but great outgoing, sound dogs that love being active.
> 
> Neither of my sheps are the "lay in my lap" type. They stay at my feet. Coke is the cuddler, he has long hair, hmmmm....BUT he is a mutt!


i just looked at nikon's breeders website... not helping with the puppy fever!!! aahhh those balls of fur under "young dogs" are TOO MUCH lol 

i think this thread is proving to me that i am definitely a coated preference, though


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Effie325Mine is a bi-color, and resembles the dark red and black dog... I found him by chance!
> 
> He is only 15 weeks, so you can't see his coat super well yet.


FINALLY home to see this picture... ack! the ear fuzz, my favorite!! what an adorable expression too!!! i like the coloring, i can't wait to see what he will look like as he gets older.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Yep, it's the ear fuzz - I'm a sucker for it!







Spirit is a doll! 

This is one of my favorite pics of Halo, before her adult coat started to come in:


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

My fave about the LC sables is the changes....its like a suprise every day to see how they have changed!

Here is my LC Sable, Gianna


----------



## gsdlove212 (Feb 3, 2006)

Forgot to mention, my girl is working lines (1/2 czech). She is very high energy and high drives, but she does seem to have an off switch of sorts. She is learning to be more snuggley. I couldn't be more pleased with her!


----------



## sungmina (Jul 28, 2008)

My puppy's litter was out of two stock coated shepherds, but they ended up throwing some coats (they didn't do it intentionally, but it just happened, and the lcs actually ended up finding homes the quickest!) They were all sable from West German working lines (pedigree in my sig if you are curious), but they turned out to be big lovers from my male and from what I've seen of the rest of the litter. My male is high energy and medium to high drive, but is still very clear headed and will calm down fine inside and snuggle (this is more recent, he was sort of a terror as a young puppy)

Here is my male (right) and his lc brother (left) at 4 or 5 weeks:









Asgard left, Aidan (lc) right at 5 weeks:









His lc brother at about 5 months:









Here is his lc brother a month ago, they are 9 months old now (sorry for the crappy image, it is the only one I've got lol):









And a recent picture of my male, just because


----------



## AK GSD (Feb 27, 2008)

Ohhh









Should be a thread made just for photos of ear fuzz!


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: gsdlove212My fave about the LC sables is the changes....its like a suprise every day to see how they have changed!



WOW!!! thats so awesome. I like how her ear fuzz stuck it out, haha =D


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: Jkim
> His lc brother at about 5 months:


I LOVE this age, they are so awkward and cute!!! and those pups are adorable (all of em!)


----------

